# AudioQuest Dragon ZERO Speaker Cables "8 Foot Length"



## FastTrax (Jun 23, 2021)

Check, credit card or two bars of gold?



www.elusivedisc.com/audioquest-dragon-zero-speaker-cables-8ft-banana-termination/


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jun 23, 2021)

Kewl, by the way could I have the system where something of that nature might make a difference?  Long as I'm at it  I could use a house with a properly designed listening room too. 

Actually a good friend of mine recently bought new speakers and AudioQuest biwire cables.  Not in this league though, his were $27,300 cheaper.


----------

